# Black baseball glove seats



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I found these black baseball glove seats on eBay, I've only ever seen one other set before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261212948024?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Robert


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

already gonzo. good find tho


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

never seen these before, what did they come in ? special year or anything?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, they ARE rare but not all that. If they had bigger bolsters or were shaped like the QS TT seats, Id be a little more impressed. The glove look is cool and all, but if Im going for new seats, they need to be BETTER seats.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

The baseball glove seats option started as a special edition in 2001, I believe they still make the baseball seat option for mk2. Black baseball glove seats are extremely rare I've only seen two sets online and have never seen anyone with him in person.

Robert


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Curious as to what regular black leather seats go for? No special stiching...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I seen them cheap as $300 and high as $900 all depends on condition. So I would say for a good set of black heated TT seats would probably be $500-$600.


Robert


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> Curious as to what regular black leather seats go for? No special stiching...


Mine are about as good as they get. No big nasty cracks or fading/dis coloring etc. mine aren't heated though. But I will be selling mine shortly. I already sold my back seats for $200.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll probably be selling mine, hence why I was curious, which are in good shape for an old car, no tears no major cracks, some wear but nothing a little TLC won't fix, kinda dirty in this picture


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Baseball was only available on RoadsTTers*

Amber baseball seats were available as an option on all model years of the Mk I. It included the same color shifter, steering wheel, hand brake and door panels. Black came later (I know it was not offered in 2002). My personal experience seeing other TTs and TT West events over the years is that only about 10% of roadsters had the baseball interior and only about 10% of those were black. So black is very rare. Personally, I did not like the black because there was not enough color contrast in the stitching.

I would not buy a TT without the amber baseball interior. I got comments weekly on both of my Mk Is about the "custom" interior.

IMO, Audi really screwed up the brown baseball in the Mk II. As with the Mk I black, there is no contrast in the stitching and you have to look close to see that it is a baseball stitch. Hoever, the black in the MK II does have nice contrast stitching and looks outstanding. If I did not live in the desert where black seats in a convertible is like driving in a frying pan, I would have held out for black baseball seats. Unlike the Mk I, baseball is also an option in the Mk II coupe.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Amber baseball seats were available as an option on all model years of the Mk I. It included the same color shifter, steering wheel, hand brake and door panels. Black came later (I know it was not offered in 2002). My personal experience seeing other TTs and TT West events over the years is that only about 10% of roadsters had the baseball interior and only about 10% of those were black. So black is very rare. Personally, I did not like the black because there was not enough color contrast in the stitching.
> 
> I would not buy a TT without the amber baseball interior. I got comments weekly on both of my Mk Is about the "custom" interior.
> 
> IMO, Audi really screwed up the brown baseball in the Mk II. As with the Mk I black, there is no contrast in the stitching and you have to look close to see that it is a baseball stitch. Hoever, the black in the MK II does have nice contrast stitching and looks outstanding. If I did not live in the desert where black seats in a convertible is like driving in a frying pan, I would have held out for black baseball seats. Unlike the Mk I, baseball is also an option in the Mk II coupe.


You can always change the color of the stitching. Someone on here did it. Was it Ben?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I have seen only one TT with Black BBG seats.

The car was crap but i almost buy it for the seats. 115k miles and they wanted $15k :screwy:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Amber baseball seats were available as an option on all model years of the Mk I. It included the same color shifter, steering wheel, hand brake and door panels. Black came later (I know it was not offered in 2002). My personal experience seeing other TTs and TT West events over the years is that only about 10% of roadsters had the baseball interior and only about 10% of those were black. So black is very rare. Personally, I did not like the black because there was not enough color contrast in the stitching.
> 
> I would not buy a TT without the amber baseball interior. I got comments weekly on both of my Mk Is about the "custom" interior.
> 
> IMO, Audi really screwed up the brown baseball in the Mk II. As with the Mk I black, there is no contrast in the stitching and you have to look close to see that it is a baseball stitch. Hoever, the black in the MK II does have nice contrast stitching and looks outstanding. If I did not live in the desert where black seats in a convertible is like driving in a frying pan, I would have held out for black baseball seats. Unlike the Mk I, baseball is also an option in the Mk II coupe.


black are super rare, I've only seen a couple online. Almost rarer than baseball rear seats..

I've got the brown and I swapped out the stitching for black and love it.

Before:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Was that a DIY?*

How long did it take and where did you fint the black leather string?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Took a couple hours at most. I just went to a leather shop and found some of the string. They also have a large needle that you use to thread it though. It was pretty easy to be honest. The hardest part was making the first cut to the original strips.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Those look phenomenal :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Installed the baseball seats



























My helper in the old seats


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good Rob:thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen them on a car i saw on Craigslist. There pretty cool mainly because of the perforations. I've been looking for a different color interior just to change it up  


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice subtle upgrade! Looks great! 

Joe


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks

Now I need to sell the other seats, does anyone know if they fit into any other car model like mk4 golfs or A4s?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not direct drop in but any seat can be made to fit.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now I need to sell the other seats, does anyone know if they fit into any other car model like mk4 golfs or A4s?


If you have room, keep them. The BB seats will never lose value and can be resold later (and probably at a profit) if you sell your TT.

cheers


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like sued on the sides of the BB seats? I'm wondering how it would look to just stitch regular seats. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

180dan said:


> Looks like sued on the sides of the BB seats? I'm wondering how it would look to just stitch regular seats. Has anyone tried this?


There is stitching on the sides, all of the stitching is done with a light grey thread.











Robert


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks amazing with the grey! I'd kill for those 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive got heated black baseball stitched seats, in my 04 TT225.. along with super sevens and Imola yellow paint.. unicorn!!!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Theauthor17 said:


> Ive got heated black baseball stitched seats, in my 04 TT225.. along with super sevens and Imola yellow paint.. unicorn!!!


I bet the seats look great with the yellow paint!!

Post up some pictures please😊

Robert


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Mine are about as good as they get. No big nasty cracks or fading/dis coloring etc. mine aren't heated though. But I will be selling mine shortly. I already sold my back seats for $200.


back seats ?


----------



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rford71 said:


> I bet the seats look great with the yellow paint!!
> 
> Post up some pictures please😊
> 
> Robert


As soon as it stops raining I'll take a few!


----------



## Theauthor17 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully you can see the seats well enough.. last pic is just a photo bomb.. sorry lol


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

The contrast in colors look really good, minds black on black.









Robert


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome seats. Funny how that forum sponsor was trying to sell a set of Black baseball seats for 2K IIRC...

The yellow looks really great with the contrasting black


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice! 

I scored mine last year  
Best seats










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*I am looking for a nice pair for my coupe*

If anyone has a line on some, drop me a note. TIA!
John


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*my .02*

I've owned both, and I'm with Vegas... the black stitching just isn't enough of a contrast to the overall interior. A nice touch sure, but I miss my amber interior from my previous roadster more. That stood out as a complete theme/package breaking up the otherwise all black interior, harkens back to the true nature of the original concept car - something that survived the bean counters. Always got complements on the amber interior. In my current roadster, the black stitching is generally overlooked, one little design touch that is otherwise lost in the plain jane black interior. And neither amber nor black baseball seats are perforated, they just have a recessed dimple pattern.

If I recall correctly, the black baseball started in '04. Not sure I've seen/heard of them before then.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine I restitched to make more of a contrast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I know this thread is old as ****, but I saw a 3.2 roadster today with black baseball seats and I can’t get it out of my mind.


----------



## crenshaw7 (8 mo ago)

The baseball glove seats option started as a special edition in 2001, I believe they still make the baseball seat option for mk2. Black baseball glove seats are extremely rare I've only seen two sets online and have never seen anyone with him in person.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Sep 23, 2021)

Saw one sell back in June on BAT. $18k with 43k miles. No Reserve: 43k-Mile 2004 Audi TT Roadster 225 Quattro 6-Speed


----------

